# Hey everyone!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, i've missed you guys!Sorry i've not posted for so long, buti've had no internet connection for about a month, but i'm back again







I'm still perservering with the hypno and i think it's helping a little *finally*.Got a barium meal x-ray tomorrow *help* but so far the prep laxatives havn't been working their magic ie when will the explosive D strike? *meep*Also booked in for a colonoscopy soon *great* to check for polyps ( ? ) etc...it's only taken 6 years to get the tests i need *grr*Anywho, i hope everyone is coping as best they can.A special "ello" to Nikki - hope you're okay and that the boyf troubles are gone xxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Hi sparkle


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Sparkle read the post to Vicky. That made me laugh


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Sparkle! Nice to see you again. Boyf troubles are over because we broke up. Coursework troubles, now don't even get me started.Good luck with your colonoscopy. I have never had one, but the prep is the hardest part from what i have been told. You'll do great!Call me sometime!Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, sorry things didn't work out with you and your guy







You'll find someone a million times better!Good luck with the coursework x don't get too stressed x*hug*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle, how did the barium go? Not too bad i hope. Let me know if you want to talk.Nikki


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle, are you ok? PM me?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Sparkle, I e-mailed you a few weeks ago as we are both from the UK! us uk'ers are great!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey, I'm back *hehe* i'd forgotten about this thread *bad me*The barium wasn't fun, but i think it came up clear - i won't know for sure until i see my consultant.Unfortunately the effects of the liquid i had to swallow and the prep for the scan have buggered up my inards again *cramp spasm cramp spasm* but i guess i'll get it under control again somehow...Ooh, and Vicky *hello* um, i'm really sorry but i didn't get your email (vickysparkle###hotmail.com) but sometimes my account just buggers up. Hope everyone is doing okay xxx


----------

